# OB patient



## janelle2004 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, we have a patient who had a cystourethroscopy done while pregnant. The primary DX was coded for pregnancy primary. The bill is being denied as she doesnt have coverage for pregnancy. She wasnt there because she was pregnant she was there for her DX of Calculus of the ureter and kidney. For OP surgery do you have to have pregnancy as primary DX? Thanks,


----------



## cheermom68 (Sep 2, 2010)

*pregnancy*

I believe you should code the reason for the procedure as primary and incidental pregnancy secondary.

LeeAnn


----------



## BarbSlattery (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree with Leeann


----------



## janelle2004 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you for your replies. The ICD9 guidelines state that if the current condition complicates pregnancy to code fist the pregnancy code. Do you think this procedure affects the management of the pregnancy, childbirth or puerperium? Thanks


----------



## MnTwins29 (Sep 7, 2010)

janelle2004 said:


> Thank you for your replies. The ICD9 guidelines state that if the current condition complicates pregnancy to code fist the pregnancy code. Do you think this procedure affects the management of the pregnancy, childbirth or puerperium? Thanks



Possibly - but that has to be documented by the physician if he or she feels the stone was a complication.


----------

